# Druckverlust bei unterschiedlichem Schlauchdurchmesser



## johker (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Pumpe für ein Wasserspiel (eigentlich ist es ein kleiner Teich, aber es sollen weder Fische noch Pflanzen darin leben). Der Teich hat die Maße 3,45x2,35x0,5m (LxBxT). In der Mitte ist ein Quellstein mit den Maßen 1,3x1,2x0,5m (LxBxH). Der Teich ist elliptisch und hat eine Oberfläche von rund 8m² und ein Volumen von ca. 2,5m³. Laut http://www.koempedia.de/wie-berechne-ich-die-benoetigte-foerdermenge-fur-ein-wasserspiel/ benötige ich eine Wassermenge von 130l/min (~7800l/h) um dem Quellstein vollständig zu bedecken. Die Zuleitung zum Quellstein ist ca. 1,5m lang ist hat einen Innendurchmesser von 25mm (Aufgrund des Gewichts des Steins kann ich auch keine größere Zuleitung anbringen). Nach Möglichkeit möchte ich die Pumpe trocken in der angrenzenden Garage betreiben, doch wenn ihr sagt, dass es mehr Sinn macht sie im Wasser aufzustellen, bin ich auch gerne bereit das zu machen. Ein Bild des Wasserspiels habe ich angehängt:

  

Die Zuleitung von der Garage zum Quellstein, sowie die Leitung vom Teich zur Garage betragen jeweils ca. 7,5m. Derzeit werden 25mm Schläuche verwendet. Lange Zeit lief das Wasserspiel mit einer normalen Gartenpumpe. Das hat gut funktioniert, doch ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, dass der Stromverbrauch dadurch sehr hoch war. 

*Jetzt zu meinem Problem:* Letztes Jahr ging die Gartenpumpe kaputt und ein "gescheiter" Ersatz musste her, deshalb habe ich nach einer Diskussion mit einem Fachhändler eine Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 8000 besorgt, doch leider kam die Pumpe nie über den Selbsttest hinweg und schaltete einfach aus. Ich schätze, dass der Druckverlust durch den 25mm Schlauch schlicht zu hoch war. Dieses Jahr soll es richtig gemacht werden, sodass das Wasserspiel wieder schön anzusehen ist und kein grünes Wasser drin steht. Ich sehe hier 2 Alternativen:

Pumpe getaucht im Teich aufstellen und direkt an den Quellstein anschließen (z.B. Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 8000)
Pumpe trocken aufstellen und entweder mit 38mm oder 50mm Schlauch anschließen, Reduktion auf 25mm direkt am Quellstein (z.B. z.B. Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 10000/12000)
Für mich hat Alternative 2 den Vorteil, dass ich die Pumpe im Winter nicht aus dem Teich holen muss und ich ggf. einen Filter nachrüsten könnte, sollte das Wasser nicht klar werden. Ich weiß nur nicht recht wie ich den Druckverlust richtig berechne. Muss ich bei der Berechnung sowohl Druck- wie auch Saugseite miteinbeziehen oder nur die Druckseite (sowohl die Teichbauprofi-Seite, wie auch Koempedia gehen darauf nicht weiter ein)? Kann ich einfach 15m 38mm, bzw. 50mm Schlauch rechnen und dazu 1,5m 25mm Schlauch addieren? Wenn ja, würdet ihr euch in diesem Fall für 38mm oder 50mm Schlauch entscheiden? Ich tendiere zu einem 50mm Spiralschlauch (z.B. dieser hier) und einer 10000er oder 12000er Pumpe.
Bzgl. der Kombination vom 38mm, bzw. 50mm Schlauch mit 25mm Schlauch habe ich folgende Beiträge gefunden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/482601/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/493687/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/339162/
Die Beiträge deuten darauf hin, dass das lange Stück mit größerem Durchmesser sich positiv auf den Druckverlust auswirkt, aber eine kleine Bestätigung wäre super.

Hier meine Berechnung:
  

Zur Referenz noch die Pumpenkennlinien für die Oase Aquamax Eco Premium Reihe (Quelle: http://www.oase-livingwater.com/):


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
was machst du dir da für einen Kopf ,schliesse die Oase richtig an und hau die in den Teich ,Druckverlust , das ich nicht lache  was soll bei 1,5 meter gross verloren gehen? Da hast du doch kaum Reibfläche, Ich hab noch nie eine Pumpe im Winter aus dem Teich genommen 

Ich würde die Pumpe erstmal ohne Schlauch im Teich testen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Nori (9. Juni 2015)

Hier wird wie so oft der Fehler gemacht und einer normalen Teichpumpe das Ansaugen abverlangt - DIE KANN DAS NICHT! (das Wasser muss von alleine zur Pumpe laufen - dann kann man sie auch trocken aufstellen)
Pumpe in den Teich und mit möglichst kurzem Schlauch (am besten Innen glattwandig) betreiben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## johker (10. Juni 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten! Ich werde die Pumpe dann direkt im Teich betreiben und berichten wie es funktioniert 



Nori schrieb:


> Hier wird wie so oft der Fehler gemacht und einer normalen Teichpumpe das Ansaugen abverlangt - DIE KANN DAS NICHT! (das Wasser muss von alleine zur Pumpe laufen - dann kann man sie auch trocken aufstellen)



Das wäre demnach kein Hindernis zur Trockenaufstellung bei mir. Da die Garage tiefer liegt als der Teich und die Pumpe unterhalb der Wasserobenfläche, bzw. sogar tiefer als der tiefste Punkt des Teichs liegt, läuft das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe. Darf ich die Aussage dann so verstehen, dass zur Berechnung des Druckverlustes nur der Weg von der Pumpe zum Teich relevant ist?


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2015)

Stimmt!
Zum "Ansaugen" - sobald aber erst mal nach Oben angesaugt werden muss (z.B. über den Teichrand) ist es egal wie tief die Pumpe steht - das kann die auch nicht.
Die Pumpe arbeitet quasi nur, wenn du deinen Schlauch auslegst, und er sich von alleine mit Wasser füllt und dieses auf der Pumpenseite von allein rausläuft.
Oder besser:
Du stellst einen Kanister neben das Auto und steckst einen Schlauch in den Tank (der ja höher liegt) und was passiert?
Richtig, nichts passiert! Erst wenn du die Sache mittels Unterdruck (= Ansaugen) zum Laufen bringst füllt sich der Kanister.
Wenn du dann mal unterbrichst und die Leitung leer laufen lässt beginnt das ganze Spiel von vorn .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo Johker,
da hat leider Nori recht. teichpumpen haben mit Ansaugen so ihre Probleme, und mit Druckverlust saugseitig noch viel mehr.


----------



## johker (25. Juni 2015)

Danke für Eure Antworten! Zu welcher Pumpe würdet ihr denn greifen, wenn ich sie getaucht im Teich aufstelle? Das Ziel ist, dass der Quellstein komplett von Wasser bedeckt ist. Das Wasser soll nicht in einer Fontäne aufsteigen. Könnte dieser Fall überhaupt passieren? Evtl. wenn ich eine zu groß dimensionierte Pumpe verwende?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo Johker,
Dein Teich hat einen Inhalt von 3000 l, richtig?
Wenn du da die 10000/12000er Pumpe reinstellst, wird der Teich bis zu drei Mal in der Stunde auf Links gedreht, also das Wasser durchgepumpt.
Meine persönliche Meinung dazu, das wäre mir zu viel des guten.

Aber warum die teure Ausführung?
Es gibt z. B. auch andere sehr gute Hersteller, wie Osaga.
Ich betreibe seit Jahren eine schwarze Flunder, ohne Probleme.
Kostet aber nicht mal ein Drittel.
Und die bleibt auch ganzjährig im Teich, natürlich an der tiefsten Stelle.


----------



## johker (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

du hast recht, der Teich würde 3-4fach pro Stunde von links nach rechts gedreht werden. Bis jetzt bin ich bei meiner Betrachtung allerdings hauptsächlich vom Quellstein mit ~120-130cm Durchmesser ausgegangen. Je nachdem wo ich lese ist von 1L Wasser pro Minute pro cm Durchmesser die Rede (http://www.koempedia.de/wie-berechne-ich-die-benoetigte-foerdermenge-fur-ein-wasserspiel/). Auf anderen Seiten nur von 60l/h (http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm). Was ist denn eurer Meinung eine realistische Durchflussmenge pro Stunde um den Quellstein zu bedecken? Sind die Schätzungen mit 60-100l/h pro cm Durchmesser realistisch? Oder zu hoch/niedrig?
Beim Hersteller bin ich nicht wirklich festgelegt. Oase hat mir zugesagt, da es ein deutscher Hersteller ist, aber ich bin auch für andere offen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Osaga. Die sind ab jetzt definitiv auch mit in der engeren Auswahl!

Edit: Wie ihr merkt klebe ich sehr an den Zahlen, bzw. an Berechnungen was die benötigte Durchflussmenge angeht. Hauptsächlich weil mir natürlich Erfahrung fehlt. Für eure Vorschläge und Erfahrung bin ich daher sehr dankbar!


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mich auf die Werte hier aus dem Forum verlassen.
Demnach wäre die benötigte Menge knapp 8000 l/h.
Also benötigst du eine Pumpe mit einer Leistung um die 9000 l/h. So hättest du ein wenig Reserve für Höhenverlust und Reibungsverluste im Schlauch.


----------



## johker (6. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle. Ich habe mich schlussendlich für eine Osaga OSF 12000 entschieden, welche direkt an den Quellstein angeschlossen wurde. Der Stein wird komplett bedeckt und das Wasserspiel ist wieder schön anzuschauen


----------



## Patrick K (6. Juli 2015)

Der Stein wird komplett bedeckt und das Wasserspiel ist wieder schön anzuschauen 

SO SO SOOOO......


Ähm lass mal sehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Juli 2015)

Will ich auch sehen.


----------



## johker (7. Juli 2015)

Liebend gerne  Hier könnt ihr das Video finden: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/pr0w577chl4mf4s/AABFjJP9XZ4AlDIIlISDKajAa.

Und hier noch eine Momentaufnahme:

  

Mal schauen wie ich die Restkapazität der Pumpe noch nutzen kann. Vielleicht für nen Miniwassfall über einen der Steine am Rand des Teichs oder für eine kleine Fontäne. :-D


----------



## ikke (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo erst mal. 
Habe mir mal dein Video angeschaut.
Sieht gut aus.

Warum kommt da nur so wenig Wasser bei einer 12000 Pumpe?
Da hast du aber einen hohen Stromverbrauch für etwas Wasserspiel.
130 Watt bei 12000 Liter in der Stunde.
130 W	8 h pro Tag im Jahr 	75.92 €	

Gruß von der Nordsee


----------



## Nori (7. Juli 2015)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht - wäre da nicht 12.000 gestanden hätte ich eine 3-4000-er vermutet.

Gruß Nori


----------



## johker (10. Juli 2015)

Ich kann es mir nur dadurch erklären, dass die 1,5m Zuleitung zum Quellstein (Edelstahl) nur einen Durchmesser von 25mm hat. Daran ist ein ca. 0,5m langer Spiralschlauch angebracht, der an die Pumpe angeschlossen ist. Dieser ist allerdings von recht minderer Qualität. Die Stufenschlauchtülle habe ich gekürzt, sodass dort normalerweise kein Flaschenhals entstehen sollte. Ich könnte versuchen das Edelstahlrohr von innen zu reinigen. Evtl. hat sich dort Schmutz abgesetzt. Immerhin war das Wasserspiel das ganze letzte Jahr nicht in Betrieb.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2015)

Ich würde die Edelstahlleitung so kurz als möglich halten - nur so lange lassen, dass sie halt bequem mit einem glattwandigen Schlauch an der Pumpe angeschlossen werden kann - je kürzer alles ist umso besser.

Gruß Nori


----------

